# East Sussex Daytime Parking with sea views



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

We have a booked a few days at Battle C&MC site later this month with the view to touring around East Sussex. My wife has limited mobility but not bad enough for a Blue Badge, and we do like parking up during the day on the coast with a sea view.

Anybody any recommendations where there are suitable places to park up for an hour or two would be appreciated. No overnight parking needed as we will be back at the Battle site.

Also, we tend to eat our main meal at lunchtime and are always on the lookout for good home cooked food. We tend to avoid 'pub grub' and have found some of the larger garden centres often serve good food. Any recomendations for the area also appreciated.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't park at Seaford.

A pal of ours has just picked up a ticket for stopping at a car park whilst they strolled along the beach. There were signs saying "No motorhomes" but they assumed it meant overnight parking.

It's not my fine, so I'm not bothered about the legal definition of car versus motorhome,. I'm just raising awareness. 

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Don't park at Seaford.
> 
> A pal of ours has just picked up a ticket for stopping at a car park whilst they strolled along the beach. There were signs saying "No motorhomes" but they assumed it meant overnight parking.
> 
> ...


Might be worth challenging the ticket bearing in mind Andys (Mr Plodd) comments on the legal definition of a motorhome, there being no such animal, how can it have committed an offence.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes Kev, I read Andys post too, but that is why I wrote "It's not my fine, so I'm not bothered about the legal definition of car versus motorhome,. I'm just raising awareness" because I didn't want to distract from the OP's thread.

Just to make them aware not to park on the front at Seaford, with the reason. 

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So not really a pal then


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Beachy head?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We recently discovered the Hastings Country Park at Fairlight, which is a great place to visit, but I honestly can't remember whether campers are permitted to park for a couple of hours. Take care on rather narrow roads.

I tried ringing their number on your behalf a moment ago (01424-451050) but it goes direct to the Council Offices and not the Visitors Centre as I had hoped. It's a "Pay & Display" car park.

The views over the channel from the car park are excellent, and at the entrance to the site is St Andrew's Parish Church where D'Oyly Carte and his parents are buried.


.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

a few other suggestions in easy reach from Battle 

Eastbourne - park on the flatter section of King Edwards Parade near Helen Garden. It's free to park here whereas back towards the town centre it's Pay & Display
Bexhill - park at either West Parade or De Le Warr Parade (basically either side of the town centre). free parking and easy access to the promenades and De La Warr Pavilion which is well worth a visit.
St Leonards - park for free at Sea Road. it's about the only m/h friendly parking along the whole sea front of Hastings/St Leonards as otherwise it's height barriered car parks.
Dungeness - park near the lighthouse (plus a number of other places) for free. Dunge is just plain weird (spooky as someone described it last week) and you'll either love or hate it's bleakness. OK - it's in Kent but not that far into the county.
Brighton - park on the eastern end of Marine Parade nearer the Marina. however driving in Brighton is busy and the city's best explored by getting there by train imho.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Coast road between Cooden Beach and Normans Bay just on the shingle beach beside Cooden Beach Golf Club.

Usually quiet unless it's absolutely roasting


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Some great suggestions guys. Thank you all


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Great suggestions. Thank you for the ideas, and what good weather we had. This view is at Bexhill from the far eastern end of the seafront next to the sea angling club.


----------

